
Exede: The satellite broadband service you've been waiting for? - username3
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-57361444-82/exede-the-satellite-broadband-service-youve-been-waiting-for/
======
randombit
Nothing about latency in there or on their website as far as I could find.
Having used satellite for a while before switching to a microwave relay
system, I can say it's not the bandwidth that's the issue, it's the latency.
800 ms ping times make for an exceptionally poor browsing experience, and SSH
and rdesktop are nearly impossible. It's possible their approach is using LEO
sats instead of geosync orbits, but in that case they'd need a lot more birds
to get consistent coverage, and doesn't match up with their only supporting
the US coasts currently.

